# Gadsden County, Florida



## jbrew (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody seeing any good rutting activity?  I haven't been able to go lately but will be getting after it come Saturday.


----------



## mkg 1023 (Jan 14, 2009)

The rut is on........ seeing lots of activity, this weekend should be good! Good luck to you.


----------



## jbrew (Jan 18, 2009)

*.*

Saturday afternoon, I saw a group of four does being chased a little bit by a spike.  Then was followed up by a limping six point who made his way out to the opening where they were.  The spike and six point sparred a little bit while the does ate.  Eventually the two bucks left and the does were feeding by themselves.  I guess where I am (Chattahoochee), the rut hasn't peaked yet, but it sure is getting started good.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 21, 2009)

killed a 10 pt with split g 2's on a does back on the 11 th in Sawdust and passed on a 3 yr old seven point trailing a doe yesterday evening .


----------



## Son (Jan 22, 2009)

*Gadsden County Fl*

The same is going on here in Miller and Early counties Ga where I hunt. The rut is finally on, and our season is out.
So, I've put my trail camera back, camera hunting don't get many for the wall.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 22, 2009)

Bucks have been seen on our place chasing in November, December, and now today, a buck chasing 2 does. Place has been covered up in buck sign for months, and now, no fresh scrapes and hard to tell on the rubs. One rub looked kinda fresh, but the pine limb broke off, was starting to brown up. I've seen upwards of 25 bucks, and all small. I killed a small 6 a week ago, cause I needed the meat. Otherwise he would have got a pass. And his hocks were clean as a whistle, did not stink at all, barely discolored at all.


----------



## mkg 1023 (Jan 23, 2009)

from what i can tell where i'm hunting, the "big Boys" are on there feet now, as i think the breeding part of the rut is now on.. Not much sign, but seeing the bigger bucks with the does tells me there letting them dip there pencils. Good time to kill the one you after IMO....


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 23, 2009)

One scrape freshened up this morning, and saw a lone doe feeding no sign of buck. She fed around me for 45 minutes then bedded up about 80 yards out at about 11 a..m.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 23, 2009)

Evening hunt................zero


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 24, 2009)

This morning................zero. Starting to burn out a little. Walking into my stand this morning, start hearing duck hunters blasting woodies, and not far from where I was going to sit. I went and sat there any way. Probably dumb, but buck sign is heating up in that area. I may have faired better had they got on out, but no, They had to stay till about 9 shooting every bird that filtered back in there.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 28, 2009)

havana dude you must be near the river ? duck season is  went out on sunday .


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 28, 2009)

Not far from it, but they were shooting potholes in the swamp.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 29, 2009)

1-29-09- Evening hunt nothing. I think ours have fell in a hole saw no fresh tracks since the rain last night.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 30, 2009)

1-30-09    6 does seen at 9:30, walking, not offering to feed at all while around me. Fairly windy this morning, and they were a little skittish. got down at 10:30.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 31, 2009)

1-30-09- Evening hunt- zero. I think it's about done around here. I'll still go, but getting burnt out a bit.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 1, 2009)

Not hunting Saturday or Sunday. Giving the place a break. Had thought about a midday hunt today, but got a sick youngun and crap to do around the house. Stepped outside about 11, after deciding not to go, and looked behind the house only to see a doe cruising along the planted pines that adjoin our property. Oh well, at least my thinking was right. Will try again tomorrow. Cooler temps are coming, maybe that will stir em up.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 10, 2009)

*2-10-09*

Well..........

Went this morning, about 10 minutes after sitting down, hear a noise to my left, it's about 200 lbs of pork, rootin around. I decide to wait, as he did not seem to have anywhere else to be, plus I determined it was just an ol boar hog, prolly not fittin to eat. Sooooo, I go back to looking for deer, and look down a trail, and see the back half of a deer. Bigger body deer, so I'm thinking buck, then he bends around to scratch his rear, and theres horns everywhere, but no shot, too thick. I start looking for openings ahead of him to shoot, but nothing materializes. Never see him again. Then just behind him another buck walks into the clearing of the trail, and he is about a 4pt. Let him walk. I about set the woods on fire with my eyes trying to pick out the first buck but never did. About 30 minutes later, seen a doe, farther to the right of where the big buck was, but she fed away. In the mean time the ol hog wondered off. So, had a truck load of meat around me this morning, and nothing to show for it. It was a beautiful morning though, and I needed that. Have not been in a week due to various things going on and work, so it felt good to get back in there.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 13, 2009)

*2-13-09*

9 hens, with gobbler in tow. Buddy saw same group, and said there were 6 more hens that paired off in another direction. No deer seen.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 17, 2009)

Here we are Feb. 17, saw buck chasing a doe this morning, after walking by a fresh scrape on the way to the stand. Could not tell what the buck was trying to see 100 yds through the swamp through 100 trees. I have now seen chasing in October, November, December, January and February.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 18, 2009)

thats florida for you  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't think it is just a Florida deal. Saw a new fawn suckling its momma in the edge of a field by the highway in south GA last September. I remember the time frame because it was early duck, and we were returning from a shoot(or hunt) March/April conception?


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 20, 2009)

Saw a buck make a scrape this morning, kept his head in the bush above and walked away from me. Saw some rack but could not tell. If I saw 1 turkey, I saw 100. Greta day!!! They are starting to get their act together too I think. watched 2 nice gobblers circle each other for 20 minutes. Come spring they are usually gone, but gonna give em a try anyhow.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 26, 2009)

Seeing nothing but hogs and turkeys now, not much deer activity for us. Guess I'll have to cut down on one of them hogs soon. Season about over for me. Saturday morning will probably be it for me, then Sunday, Smoke pole season is done and another deer season behind us.


----------

